# Swirl city Mustang



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As I was finishing the GTO, the mustang came back from the body shop after some touch up's. As you can see it came back in a right mess, full of swirls, over spray, and lots of other strange marks as the car was entered into the same show as the GTO it had to be sorted out ready for show:thumb:
Every panel was in need of a good 2 stage correction :buffer: enjoy the photos, and ask as many questions you want:thumb:
































Forgot to mention it was soft solid paint:wall:
























Adam's Tire shine


Used for all the bright work. Cheers Dave:thumb:


Finishing photos



LSP ready.
























































The mustang is entered as a daily driver :car::wave:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Great work Chongo:thumb: Did the Prima amigo add anything after polishing with the Koch Chemie?


----------



## jmh93 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow! :doublesho


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Great work Chongo:thumb: Did the Prima amigo add anything after polishing with the Koch Chemie?


Did it:doublesho made it look really wet and deep, but most of all was the feel of the paint, it felt like silk:argie: only one layer and 2 coats of wolf 3.0 not putting the wax on till its inside the show arena R222 on both cars:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Omg that is amazing!

Well done Chongo


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Love it mate,let's hope the sun's out on Saturday  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm starting to think there's only you in the whole world that takes car of all the American muscle Chongo. Another OUTSTANDING piece of work.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Top job as usual:thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brilliant 50/50's good work


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

fozzy said:


> I'm starting to think there's only you in the whole world that takes car of all the American muscle Chongo. Another OUTSTANDING piece of work.


Cheers fozzy, if I was I would be a very rich man:lol::lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Perfect mate! :argie::thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Those comparison shots are amazing!


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Preferred the before shots :lol::lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing turnaround and great shots, how long did the 2 stage correction take you Chongo.
Is the Manchester Show this Saturday??


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Shows this Saturday and sunday

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Where about in Manchester is the show? 
Awesome work by the way.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, if them swirls were inflicted by the body shop, I think I would be taking them pics to show them. But what a turn around, there must of been a few hours in there. Well done awesome result and a beautiful machine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Amazing turnaround and great shots, how long did the 2 stage correction take you Chongo.
> Is the Manchester Show this Saturday??


About 3-4 days Dave but I find it easier to correct soft paint, it's finding the right polish and pad for the refining the real challenge


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stokie said:


> Where about in Manchester is the show?
> Awesome work by the way.


Events city :thumb: at the rear of the Trafford centre, it's in side.:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice work there bud, did you not use the Nattys black ? Tried this recently and really loving it. Might pop along this weekend, bring my sun gun and a marker pen. :lol:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunning work Chongo.

I'm intrigued as to what tires are on the Mustang, as I can't see any branding. How has the red been applied to the side walls ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Nice work there bud, did you not use the Nattys black ? Tried this recently and really loving it. Might pop along this weekend, bring my sun gun and a marker pen. :lol:


Stay away with that gun:doublesho, going to put it on tomorrow, makes the black more blacker then R222 on Friday night for the bling
:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry I meant stun gun for you chongs white marker to draw round you if I spot a swirl.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gorgeous motor WTF did they do to it?
:thumb:


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

More amazing work chongo , I'd be hunting down the paint shop after the mess they made of that ,sounds like you've had a busy few weeks !


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

timo10 said:


> More amazing work chongo , I'd be hunting down the paint shop after the mess they made of that ,sounds like you've had a busy few weeks !


Blimey...what have they touched it up with a sandblaster? I've dealt with loads of bodyshops over the years and never seen one produce those results before. Did you question how they scratched it so much?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Not a good advert for the body shop! Great detail work!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Blimey...what have they touched it up with a sandblaster? I've dealt with loads of bodyshops over the years and never seen one produce those results before. Did you question how they scratched it so much?


Photos have been sent by my mate I think, but it's done now, but it won't be going back to them for any other paint jobs the best one is way down south but need a good one for the n/west or closer to home,:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Well and truly amazing. Nice one.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

great recovery, simply stunning


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

SPARTAN said:


> Stunning work Chongo.
> 
> I'm intrigued as to what tires are on the Mustang, as I can't see any branding. How has the red been applied to the side walls ?


They are the orgrignal look for that car and year:thumb:, they are from the states, but not sure what make but will find out for you if you want:thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Amazing work on a stunning car!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely, hope the Show is going well and you come away with all the trophies.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Lovely, hope the Show is going well and you come away with all the trophies.


Cheers Dave:thumb:, but not this time but got a lot of people saying that the paint was amazing, so was very happy with that:thumb: The young guy that won WaxStock got best restored and so he should have, it looked amazing:doublesho so well done Nat:thumb: the fords done very well and out of all the cars that were there at the show, only 13 of us were in the concourse part. Did get a finalist trophy .


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Was great to see you mate,even tho it was brief,(we had to shoot off after a few hours)
Cars looked amazing,especially as you shared beforehand just how much work went into them.


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Now THAT is a mighty fine transformation. Well done :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow that is amazing. Can't believe a bodyshop sent it back like that. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just a quick question about your LSP
What order and process did you do? 
Car looked amazing, and glazing is something I want to get more into, clearly you've mastered it, please share your wisdom


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work chongo


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Got two trophies today, one for each car had a great day anyway, and good to meet Graham 1970 and Wilco again:thumb::thumb:





:thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats and well done Chongo, great work on that Mustang.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> Got two trophies today, one for each car had a great day anyway, and good to meet Graham 1970 and Wilco again:thumb::thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done.......did you get a look at my mates car? He won best car I believe with the Capri.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a beautiful car chongo. Fantastic results chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

Seen this in show today it looked immaculate!! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Well done.......did you get a look at my mates car? He won best car I believe with the Capri.


I did mate:argie::argie: full nut and bolt job, you can't compete against that, just an outstanding job he done:thumb: that was the car I had down to win at the start:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> I did mate:argie::argie: full nut and bolt job, you can't compete against that, just an outstanding job he done:thumb: that was the car I had down to win at the start:thumb:


That was a bit of a journey that one but he has done an outstanding job. Working on his next one now.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great work as alway Chongo :thumb: and well done at the show


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> That was a bit of a journey that one but he has done an outstanding job. Working on his next one now.


Is it the cosworth his next project by any chance:car::thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, what a beauty, fantastic job.

See it is RHD is it from Australia/NZ or South Africa, or local conversion?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

66Rob said:


> Wow, what a beauty, fantastic job.
> 
> See it is RHD is it from Australia/NZ or South Africa, or local conversion?


No mate, it was bought by Ken Rudd a racing driver from here in the uk, in 1967 and then he converted it in 1967 to a right hand drive, so the car has some fantastic history to it:thumb: it still got the original paint from 1967 but over the years it's had the odd spot repairs to the lower door panels but everything else is still original, but it is getting a full nut and bolt restro this year:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Well done Chongo- I see your "Hail Mary's" worked :wave:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> Is it the cosworth his next project by any chance:car::thumb:


A Cosworth yes but not the Mallard Green Sapphire.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Well done Chongo- I see your "Hail Mary's" worked :wave:


Cheers suds:thumb:, how's our Tom doin


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

well done, mate, nice for both cars to do well


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> well done, mate, nice for both cars to do well


Cheers Dave:thumb: really enjoyed the whole weekend, got to meet some great people, and also lots of the classic car owners wanted there cars sorted out for next year::buffer: so after the op I will be a busy guy:buffer:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Some of those 50/50's are incredible! Great work.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Well done bud :thumb:


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Top work as always Chongo


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Well done bud :thumb:


When am I wrong, all the time. :lol::lol:
Cheers bud:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful car and work


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Cars looked stunning dude! Soooo much paint to work on, these beasts are epic in the metal.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing turn around Chongo and well done on the 2 trophies well deserved for all the work and effort thats gone into the 2 cars


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

how's our Tom doin:D[/QUOTE said:


> Oh Chongo, IT'S OVER, he's all yours now and good riddance! He was always bringing something home- one week fleas, the next week crabs...I'm so over him. Over-tightened his nuts, waxed his donkey and sent him packing- gave him your address


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Oh Chongo, IT'S OVER, he's all yours now and good riddance! He was always bringing something home- one week fleas, the next week crabs...I'm so over him. Over-tightened his nuts, waxed his donkey and sent him packing- gave him your address


Why the  did you give your boyfriend my address:lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

These are some of the reflections shots of the cars, I think you might like


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics still dont do em justice matey.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Pics still dont do em justice matey.


Cheers Wilco:thumb: I know what you mean, just sitting there looking at them is the only way of seeing the true finish:doublesho the amount of guys who had cars at the show came to me and said, they have never seen a paint finish on the GTO like that before, so I was well chuffed


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Why the  did you give your boyfriend my address:lol::lol:


Don't you like sea food?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Don't you like sea food?


Yes of course I do but not when it's walking towards me:lol::lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> When am I wrong, all the time. :lol::lol:
> Cheers bud:thumb:


We know that but we are a polite bunch, what's this talk of a amg a45 thought you were getting golf


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I am getting a golf, but in black you would like to know:thumb: still getting the A45AMG on Friday now, but just got a call from the transplant team, they have a live donor for me, so am going in a minute :wave: so if you don't hear from me for a while then it's happened :thumb: chongo signing off for now.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Good luck mate

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

How did you find the lighting in Event City Chongo?

I thought it was a pita when i was indoors at fitted UK in July


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> I am getting a golf, but in black you would like to know:thumb: still getting the A45AMG on Friday now, but just got a call from the transplant team, they have a live donor for me, so am going in a minute :wave: so if you don't hear from me for a while then it's happened :thumb: chongo signing off for now.


:thumb::thumb::thumb: Hope Tom has found you but in case he got side-tracked I'm sure he would send :argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jonny_R said:


> How did you find the lighting in Event City Chongo?
> 
> I thought it was a pita when i was indoors at fitted UK in July


Just seen this mate we were fine:thumb: but the lights around the hall didn't do the cars justice to be fair:wall: but your car was the mintsus there by far, am sure if it would have been we're we had been then the true effort you put into that paint would of done you more proud :thumb:


----------

